# BRINGING IN THE NEW YEAR WITH A BANG...



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

WE GOT 30,000 IN OUR SOYBEANS...SEE YOU GUYS AT 5:30AM....600 GHG FULL BODIES WERE SET THE GAME WAS ON 1ST 5,000 WERE RIGHT AT SHOOTING TIME AND THEY ATE IT UP THEN IT WAS RELOAD GET READY SHOOT UM FOR ABOUT AN HOUR....146 LAYED DEAD ON THE WAY OUT WE FOUND 11 MORE ....155 TODAY.OUR 4TH BEST EVER....SOME OF THE FOOTAGE WE GOT IS UNREAL......
















NICK WITH 3 BANDS TOO...


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice, you guys are hunting and I am getting the trailer ready and have to wait another 6 weeks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW.


----------



## bcrawford1 (Jan 30, 2008)

How did you hide in that field? Did you dig layouts in or was there a pit there? Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

George Zahradka said:


> ..SOME OF THE FOOTAGE WE GOT IS UNREAL......


Prove it!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

We were in tyvek suits theres really no other way to hide in that kinda feild....the filming I might be able to post got to see if its ''made it''....


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Another terrific hunt, congrats. Looks like a tough hide for sure.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

You guys can use electronic calls?


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

No e-callers here.....


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

lets see the video!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Couple questions:

Do greater snows taste as delicious as lesser snows? Or no difference?

How many blues did you see/shoot?

Geese representing a number?

Do they have yellow feet?

I am completely curious about the hunting out there. Do they decoy better than lessers?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Looks like one for the books.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like fun! We froze in an ice house and the bite was slow....I'll trade ya next time. :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

WOW, what a great hunt, congrats on such a great hunt. :beer:


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

goosebuster.....I think that these geese are the same in taste....blues are almost unheard or less then 1%...we hunt numbers anywhere from 10 to 45,ooo birds.....and there feet are pink ...Decoying these guys are a little different then out ''west''we try to let our birds sit in the field or 2 to 3 days and then set up on them...they need to be ''relaxed ''


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like you had some fun good shootin


----------

